

Ask HN: Samsung M0 Tizen device - keopatros

Hey guys, anyone has any ideas where I could sell a Samsung M0 Tizen device? It&#x27;s a phone based on the Galaxy Galaxy S4 phone, but running the Tizen OS, for development purposes.
======
Kilo-byte
ebay.com

